# Cool underwater photos



## Aggie08 (Dec 5, 2007)

The site is in Russian, so I don't know where or when these were taken. The only plane I think I've identified correctly is the 11th one down, which looks like a P-40. Pretty fish too!

WebÏàðê.ðó: Ïîäâîäííûå ñîêðîâèùà (69 ôîòî)


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 5, 2007)

Very cool ... 
Thats gotta be truk lagoon
Thanks


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 5, 2007)

On second look it seems one of the engines towards the bottom is from a B-25... correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't see the website.... I'm blocked out at work. But I will look this evening
from home. I love this kinda stuff !!

Charles


----------



## T4.H (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pictures.
All or most of them are from Chuuk. I didn't know, that they had so many aircraft wrecks lying around.
other nice pictures...
TRUK LAGOON,WRECK DIVING,TRUK STOP HOTEL,DIVING TRUK LAGOON, CHUUK MICRONESIA
Welcome Aboard the Truk Odyssey - Wreck diving in Truk Lagoon Micronesia

Once, I will dive there and at the Able and Baker ships.


----------



## lastwarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice... thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing!!!

I wish that USS Yorktown was at scuba diving depth....siiigh. Would be there in 5 minutes.  

How many of the carriers etc from WWII are accessible to scuba divers?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 6, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I can't see the website.... I'm blocked out at work. But I will look this evening
> from home. I love this kinda stuff !!
> 
> Charles



You, too? Yeah, I'm blocked out at my work, also. We used to have access to You Tube, but they blocked it out a few weeks ago; too many people playing on the Internet, I guess.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool find. Nice pics!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't dive, but if I did, Truk is the place where I would be.

Awesome  

TO


----------



## T4.H (Dec 6, 2007)

I think, the Able and Baker ships are better...
a little bit.
But they are also lying deeper.


----------

